# Ultimate rundown



## iTech (Aug 25, 2007)

Because Hollywood make-up can make Michael Jackson look better than Michael Myers (from Halloween), I searched for some *real* pictures.












My vote doesn't count, because I'm way past seeking out female humans, I'd settle for any primate or canine of the female gender at this point, and start a family.


----------



## dice (Aug 25, 2007)

I've quickly retracted my statement


----------



## dice (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> Because Hollywood make-up can make Michael Jackson look better than Michael Myers (from Halloween), I searched for some *real* pictures.


Did you take them?


----------



## phoood (Aug 25, 2007)

Fuck.

She's hot, I'd flip through her pages.

That is SO sick in so many ways.


----------



## Danieluz (Aug 25, 2007)

HOT


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 28, 2007)

Jennifer Saunders doing JK Rowling is better. JK herself is NOT hot, ok guys? NOT.


----------



## lagman (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> *Jennifer Saunders* doing JK Rowling is better. JK herself is NOT hot, ok guys? NOT.



What she said.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 28, 2007)

*To everyone who believes that J.K. is hott, allow me to redirect you to THIS TOPIChttp://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=59117.*


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 29, 2007)

I would do the former rather than the latter, by....not much.


----------



## cubin' (Aug 29, 2007)

she's not too bad but I dislike her face


----------



## Sick Wario (Aug 30, 2007)

can't.....vote......wealth......clouding.......judgment..........

i think i would do her, but for writing all those weak-ass books, i would be sure she didn't enjoy it


----------



## Icarus (Aug 30, 2007)

She used to be stinkin' poor once...


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 3, 2007)

wtf? lol, i guess i'm too young to understand


----------

